# How is pubic hair on shaft related to circ?



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm sorry if this is a totally basic thing I should know but somehow missed.... I was just perusing some of the great links in this forum & saw mention of pubes on the shaft of circ'd men but didn't manage to find an explanation as to why. Will you enlighten me? Why ARE pubic hairs on the shaft more common in circ'd men??


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It basically doesn't occur in intact men. It happens in circed men because so much skin is taken off that it pulls the hairy skin up the shaft.

-Angela


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Yep - the skin at the base of the penis (which grows hair) is pulled up during an erection. Hence the hairy base skin is pulled tight on the shaft instead of at the base.


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for asking and explaining that.

Poor DH.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

WOW. I had no idea. The more I learn about circ, the more I feel sad for DH. He was mutilated as a baby! He was surprised to learn about this, too.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Isaac'sMa (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zjande* 
The more I learn about circ, the more I feel sad for DH. He was mutilated as a baby!

Me too







and my dh had a "loose"circ.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

This is the biggest reason I want dh to restore. It can cause a lot of irritation for me. He says its painful to shave so I've not fully shared how uncomfortable it can be since one of us would have to be uncomfortable either way.

So, so, so glad my son won't have this issue. And so incredible sad that both my sil's boys likely will.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
It basically doesn't occur in intact men. It happens in circed men because so much skin is taken off that it pulls the hairy skin up the shaft.

-Angela

Not necessairily true. My very intact DF has hair.


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
Not necessairily true. My very intact DF has hair.

I think this is a lot like the buried penis complication. It can happen with an intact male, but 90+% of the time it's caused by the circ. And can you imagine, just like with a buried penis, if an intact male was predisposed toward this how much WORSE a circ would make it?


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

This was the case in a guy I dated at one point. The foreskin is a fold of skin, and no one knows at 2 days of age how much of that skin will be used by an erection. So if it's cut off and there isn't enough skin left, then hairy skin is pulled up from the groin area, which can be painful for the man if it's pulled enough, and can also be uncomfortable for a woman for obvious reasons. For me, this is my #1 reason not to circ (although there are many worthy reasons). But because I have seen this particular problem, it's the one that most hits home for me. There is absolutely no way I could ever allow a son of mine to be circumcised. I honestly don't care what my husband would have to say about it, although I was able to convince him without too much effort. But if my son had a problem like my ex-boyfriend had and it was because I was too scared to stand up for him, or figured my husband should decide because he has a penis, or whatever, I'd be very upset with myself, to put it mildly.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

nevermind


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

Yikes!! How bizarre.


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

My dh has the same problem. His pubic hairs grow all the way up to his circ. scar. I used to think all penises were hairy.


----------



## mr_faithhopelove (Jun 13, 2007)

I know this sounds crazy but I was reading that you can reverse a circumcision. I man can begin by pulling up any skin he has left over and depending on how much skin he actually had left over from the circumcision can eventually begin stretchy the skin over a period of time. It can take anywhere from a couple of months to a couple of years. There are even surgeries that can be done to reverse circumcision but the pulling of the skin is of course alot safer and hmmm cheaper. Google...reverse circumcision or circumcision reversed. Pretty interesting....







:


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr_faithhopelove* 
I know this sounds crazy but I was reading that you can reverse a circumcision. I man can begin by pulling up any skin he has left over and depending on how much skin he actually had left over from the circumcision can eventually begin stretchy the skin over a period of time. It can take anywhere from a couple of months to a couple of years. There are even surgeries that can be done to reverse circumcision but the pulling of the skin is of course alot safer and hmmm cheaper. Google...reverse circumcision or circumcision reversed. Pretty interesting....







:

This is called foreskin restoration. Even with this though, the circumcision can never be really "reversed". You can stretch the skin to cover the glans again and restore some sensitivity that way, but you will never be able to replace all of the sensitive nerve endings that get cut away.









Take care,
Tara


----------



## mr_faithhopelove (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes I agree. I know you can't ever reverse circumcision but I just thought it was interesting...


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr_faithhopelove* 
Yes I agree. I know you can't ever reverse circumcision but I just thought it was interesting...

True, but you can minimize it's effects and reverse most of it's side-effects. No, things won't be perfect but they'll be better, and better is...well, better.









There is a most informative sticky on the subject of foreskin restoration at the top of this forum.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
It basically doesn't occur in intact men. It happens in circed men because so much skin is taken off that it pulls the hairy skin up the shaft.

-Angela

My intact boyfriend has some hair at the base of his shaft skin.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
Not necessairily true. My very intact DF has hair.

Mine too. But DH is a very hairy guy. He has hair almost everywhere.

A PP mentioned irritation during DTD. It never bothered me. I don't really feel it, but sometimes afterwards I will find some hairs inside me that had shed or been rubbed off.


----------

